

My Tumblr is out of whack and I need your help to fix it. - kirillzubovsky

Here's the story. I have a Tumblr account with two blogs attached to the same account, and I don't use one of the blogs. It just so happens, the blog I don't use is also the primarily blog. With all their millions in funding, Tumblr currently does not allow me to delete the primarily blog without completely nuking the account. This setup creates a major inconvenience since whenever people follow me, they follow the primary account which does not actually blog anything!<p>So far I was unable to solve this problem in a reasonable way. http://kirillzubovsky.tumblr.com is the account I actually use, and attentionhr.tumblr.com is the one that is the primary. I have a redirect from the latter to the former, but that only visually reminds the user that one is actually the active account.<p>Does anyone know a way to maybe use Tumblr API to seamlessly port one blog into the other, and then change names/settings? Do you have any other ideas? Anything goes!<p>Thanks folks!
======
bxr
Have you tried emailing them? They don't have a way to let you do it but might
be able to do it manually. And either way you let them know that there is a
desire for a feature they're not going to magically know about just because
they have funding.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Oh yea, I emailed them. The response was literally "We are sorry, but this
feature is not currently supported ... [after a few more email] ... and most
likely not going to be supported in the foreseeable future."

